# Vacuum Adapter for Milling Wood



## JimDawson (Feb 26, 2014)

I sometimes run wood or wood products on my mill so I whipped up this little guy.  It keeps the saw dust from getting all over. 
 Works good with plastic too!
The brush is from a shop vac tool.  I built it out of junk I had laying around the shop


----------



## DMS (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks awesome. Whenever I cut MDF on my machine I follow it around with the shop vac nozzle. I keep thinking I need to build something like this.


----------

